
Amazon.com Announces Second Quarter Sales Up 20% to $63.4B [pdf] - kgwgk
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/system/files-encrypted/nasdaq_kms/assets/2019/07/25/15-04-00/AMZN-2019.6.30-EX99.1_072519_12pm.pdf
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20529314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20529314).

